# Sorry, it's about my cat



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, sorry this is about my cat and not my dogs, but still, my cat threw up bubbly spit tonight, anyone know what this might mean? As far as I know, she hasn't eaten anything she's not supposed to and nothing came up with the spit, so....? It wasn't a ton either, just maybe a tablespoon or two. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If the cat is acting normal and otherwise healthy, feeling good and happy, don't worry about it. If not, take him to the vet first think in the morning.


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

*Hariballs..*

Once our cat spit up some stuff and later on that day she spit up a hairball. Could be the same thing. Is she a long haired cat or short hair?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She's a short haired cat. She seems to be fine now, so I'm hoping it's just because she's 13 but I know that's not that old. I don't know but if she starts acting any different then it's straight to the vet for her!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I had a cat that would spit up white foamy stuff, little bits of it. I never cold explain it. The vet said it was probably just a hairball. He ended up being fine too. Good luck to you!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks! She seems fine now, but I'm keeping an eye on her.


----------

